# CFD short position/company delisted



## markrmau (20 November 2005)

Can we just clear up once and for all, what happens if you have a short cfd position on a company that goes into administration (SGW, ION, MUL  )

I thought you would recieve 100% of your short position, + interest up until the point when the recievership was finalised. Is this true???


----------



## finnsk (21 November 2005)

*Re: CFD short position / company delisted*

I had a talk with Macquarie bank CFD, it all depends on the circumstances, but, if I understand it right, if there is a GSL, you would be protected by that.


----------

